# 35th Annual Helena, MT Rail Fair/Imagination Station Kids On Track



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P8011167.jpg
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/PA071300.jpg
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P1161388.jpg
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/PA071321.jpg
Photos from previous events. 

35th Helena, MT Rail Fair/Imagination Station Kids On Track

Would like to let you folks know that the 35th annual Helena, Montana Rail Fair will take place on Sunday, April 26, 2015. Doors open at 9:30 am. and the show closes at 4:00 pm. There is a $3.00 admission and children 12 and under get in free.
There are refreshments available and over 200 tables of model train merchandise of all scales for sale. There are also operating model train layouts in various scales to view including a G scale layout for kids to operate sponsored by Imagination Station Kids on Track.
If you are in the area, feel free to join the fun and meet some new train enthusiasts and maybe railfan the Montana Rail Link while your in the great Northwest. Look forward to seeing you at the 35th Annual Helena, Montana Rail Fair in Helena, Montana at the Helena Civic Center, 340 Niell Ave. Helena, Mt 59601
Info. (406) 227-0158 or (406) 443-1578


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Chet: Nice videos! The layout is pretty large by the looks of it. Thanks for sharing that also. If you come to the show look us up at the G Scale children's layout. Hope to see you there. Ken


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I would like to but we will be in Missoula for the weekend for a bowling tournament. 

I live south of Bozeman.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Next time! Good luck! KM


----------

